# Dendrobates auratus 'Highland Bronze'



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi. this is one of 4 froglets that just came out of the water. the other 2 that are out (one more to go) look fine the front legs are normal, I'm worried that his front legs are not coming out right. He hops around really well, when trying to get a pic of him I almost lost him. question is how does he look and should I be worried that they will not pop out right?


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Does not look great IMO, definite SLS in the right arm. But if you could show a better pic of both arms maybe from the front would be great.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like sls or some other kind of deformity. Best to euthanize now.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

JasonE said:


> Looks like sls or some other kind of deformity. Best to euthanize now.


What? If it’s a pet it will probably get along just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Weakness gets pruned in nature. You are the pruning force in the captive breeding of these animals. This frog, and others with these deformities, will either die slowly or live a terrible life.

It's up to us to spare both them, and their propagation.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

JasonE said:


> Looks like sls or some other kind of deformity. Best to euthanize now.


I'm trying to learn about frog diseases... whats SIS and SLS?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

SLS = spindly leg syndrome. There is some basic info here with a few links for further reading.

Euthanizing deformed animals is a pretty tough decision -- it has more to do with the overall worldview of the keeper than with the facts on the ground, often -- but definitely needs to be considered. I'm not sure I personally agree with the analogy between these cases and natural selection (since these captive cases are caused almost exclusively by shortcomings in husbandry, not random genetic anomalies or adaptive pressures), but I see the practical side in the same way as @JasonE . 

I used to try to make things work with malformed hatchlings of all sorts of herps -- snakes with kinks that too often just die a couple years in, geckos with balance disorders, even animals that just don't eat very well and slowly wither away. But seeing most of those animals in some degree of apparent discomfort of one sort or another -- and knowing that I have forced that discomfort on them, for their entire livespan -- has made me very willing to ensure that every animal I allow to grow up is as close to 100% functional as possible.


----------



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you all for the information. I'm still trying to get a better pic of him or her. I'm also thinking of taking him to my local pet store that sells dart frogs and seeing what they think.


----------

